# How Far Have You Moved



## Kadee

How far have you moved from where you were born...?.

As for my self I was born In New South Wales in A City, called Broken Hill, which  had a population of about 50.000 people 
When I was young .I moved  to SA in the. 1970s approx  500 km from where I was born. I still live in South Australia .

The town of BH was kept alive so to speak by the mining of silver lead and zinc and a little gold, Most of the mines have since closed with only I believe re cycling of the dumps to extract any missed or remaining ore. Two of my sons still live there 
I'm not sure if it is still classified as a city  or a town due to now only having a population of approx 20.000 people.
BH is a fairly isolated town/ city, The S.A / NSW border is only 45 km from, Broken Hill therefore BH is the only city  in NSW who maintain SA times and laws despite other NSW towns and cities being half an hour time difference to BH


----------



## jujube

I've moved from Indiana to Virginia, to Turkey, back to Indiana, to Michigan, and finally to Florida.   One more move ahead....don't know where and don't know when...but there is going to be a move...


----------



## hollydolly

I moved from Scotland to England, from England to Germany, back to England then to Italy, back again to England then to Southern Spain, and back again..


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Lived within 30 miles of where I was born and raised until I was 41,then moved 130 miles North to where I spent every weekend and summer while growing up. So I haven`t really gone very far. Always been and always will be a California girl...


----------



## ClassicRockr

Born in the State of NY. Raised there and in Indiana. Left Indiana for So California (Navy) for some years. Stayed in So Cal for a number of years, before trying to relocate back to Indiana and then to Colorado, Wyoming or Montana, but those times of trying to "relocate" just didn't work and wound up back in So Cal. After meeting my wife, we moved from So Cal to Colorado and then to North Carolina and then to northeastern Florida, where we are now. One more move for us and that could very well be back to Colorado. 

Haven't been back to my "birthplace" since leaving the State of NY when I was 6.


----------



## Ameriscot

Michigan - Massachusetts - Florida - Michigan - Tennessee - England - Scotland - Uganda - Scotland.  Longest distance 7,445 miles from birthplace to Uganda. 

On my annual trips to Michigan to visit my family I'm about 22 miles from where I was born.


----------



## Pam

I've come full circle, now living just a few streets away from where I was born in the north west England. First 7 or 8 years of my life here then a few months in Syria, followed by a move to Kuwait where I stayed until I was around 19. Back to the UK where I moved around a bit....north Wales,  Isle of Wight, Bedfordshire, Buckinghamshire then eventually back home. No more moves for me, happy where I am.


----------



## DoItMyself

I live about 50 miles from the house in which I was born.  I've always been happy in this area so I never had the desire to live anywhere else.


----------



## ronaldj

five miles, same town I was born in different house....my nephew lives in the house I was born in my brother only moved two miles away....


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Well then,I feel better! I`m practically a world traveler compared to some of you LOL!


----------



## Lon

80 years ago I was born in Newark, New Jersey and now live in Central California.


----------



## AprilT

I'm presently a little under 1200 miles from my birth city/state.  From NY to now FL


----------



## Cookie

I am very far away from my birthplace in Europe. We moved to Australia when I was a child and then Vancouver B.C.  From there I went to Montreal, then back to Vancouver, then India then Ottawa and now Toronto. So you might say I've been around a bit.


----------



## hollydolly

Where were you born cookie?


----------



## Cookie

I was born in West Germany holly.


----------



## hollydolly

A servicemans' daughter I presume?..am I right?


----------



## Ameriscot

I am a military brat as well which is why I lived in 4 states by the time I was 12.


----------



## Cookie

Will tell you sometime, but not here or now.....


----------



## hollydolly

OK Cookie, no need to tell anyone anything if you don't want to on here... 

I wasn't a forces brats I was a forces wife ( Royal Navy) so we moved loads in our first few years of marriage..


----------



## rporter610

I was born in New York City, moved to illinois when I was 9, to Minneapolis when I was 22, and to various other places around MInnesota since then.


----------



## Falcon

All the way from Michigan to Southern California.

Probably the  best move I ever made.


----------



## AprilT

I've had several moves, along the east coast in between all the way back to NY as well This was my third move to FL and most likely my last, but, who knows what the future may bring, my original goal was for my youngest sister and I to move to San Diego, CA, that's what we talked about when we were in our 20s, then I married and ended up in NJ.  My first post I just noted where started out to where I ended up now.   I always knew, I wanted to be somewhere warm and where I could go swimming more than 3 months out of the year, outdoors without.   

I almost reconsidered another move to CA, but, then a nice gentleman made me aware of the ocean temps much of the year aren't all that conducive to swimming without a full body suit.   Though I think I would probably like CA better than FL in many other ways.


----------



## jujube

You are right, April, about the Pacific Ocean temperatures.   I've tried going in in June, July, August and September and have never been able to get in past my knees.  This girl does NOT like cold water.


----------



## Pappy

Counting my service time, we've moved around quite a bit. 
Norwich, Ny to Fort Dix, NJ
Fort Dix to Aberdeen, Md?
Aberdeen to Paso Robles, CA
Paso Robles to Norwich, NY
Several moves in NYS.
Utica, Bainbridge, New Hartford, Whitesboro,NY, Sylvan Beach, NY
Sylvan Beach to Palm Bay, Fl.

I hope that's it for awhile.


----------



## Linda

I was born in Portland Oregon and the furthest I've ever lived from there is a small town in OK.   I won't say the name of the town as it had a lot of self-rightous close minded people in it.  We were there for 18 months and I were sure glad to get the heck out of there.  My husband was born in OK and I did want to spend some time there and see what it was like.  We did not live in or near the town he was born in which was Stillwater and I'm sure it's a great place.  He left OK when he was 4 years old so it was an interesting experience for both of us and our kids.


----------



## Bullie76

I've lived within the state of MS my whole life. All within 150 miles of my original home town. Now I have a vacation condo on the AL coast so I'm really branching out.


----------



## Linda

Bullie76 we had an interesting experience in Mississippi once.  I forget the town but I imagine my husband would remember.   We were driving on a pitch black night and it was misty and foggy and we were trying to find a motel to spend the night in.  My husband always argues with the GPS (now I turn the sound off and keep it on my side of the car) and we were pretty well lost.  We were tired as we had left Georgia  and I don't think we had slept a wink.  This was one of the most frightening times of my life.  We were taking a freeway on ramp to get to "somewhere" that we might find a motel and I saw a sign but it was just a black blob and I couldn't make it out but I figured it was a "go this way" sign so we made a sharp curve to get onto the freeway but we realized all the headlights were coming TOWARDS us!  God bless all those people who flashed their lights and honked their horns at us!  I guess they wanted to live as much as we did!  We realized we were going the wrong way on a freeway ON ramp!!  So my husband who never panics in a close call managed to get us off the road and just pulled into the traffic going the correct way.  And he waited about 30 seconds to tell me it was all my fault for telling him to go that way.    So when we got back to California I told him he was 62 and could take an early retirement and I was sick of the traveling.  The last 15 years before he retired he worked all over the US and I usually went with him.  Anyway, our life isn't as exciting now and I do miss all the traveling.  I always remember 2 things about Mississippi.  I spent the night in the town Elvis was born in (I forget what it was now) and the terror of thinking I might be dying any minute and taking a few other people with me.


----------



## Bullie76

Elvis was born in Tupelo. One of these days I want to take a tour of the museum there. I'm just never in that part of the state.


----------



## Cole Slaw

From Virginia to Indonesia, Singapore, Malaysia, Florida, Illinois, New Mexico, Bali, and back to Florida.


----------



## Linda

Cole Slaw said:


> From Virginia to Indonesia, Singapore, Malaysia, Florida, Illinois, New Mexico, Bali, and back to Florida.



Wow Cole Slaw, you have really been around.  I bet you have a lot of interesting stories to tell.  I have been in Virginia, New Mexico and Florida of the places you have mentioned.  What is your favorite place?


----------



## ndynt

Italy, Massachusetts, Maine, California, South Carolina, Florida, Massachusetts, Rhode Island, Philippines,  Florida


----------



## Cole Slaw

I've got Italy on my bucket list.


----------



## Cole Slaw

Linda said:


> Wow Cole Slaw, you have really been around.  I bet you have a lot of interesting stories to tell.  I have been in Virginia, New Mexico and Florida of the places you have mentioned.  What is your favorite place?



I'd have to say that my fondest memories are from the island of Penang off the west coast of Malaysia. Bali is pretty awesome as well.


----------



## twinkles

born in mass  left there when i was 17 moved to washing dc moved to virginia moved to maryland moved to new hampshire moved to georgia---and i wish i was back in maryland


----------



## retiredtraveler

About 75 miles.........


----------



## CindyLouWho

1410 miles


----------



## C'est Moi

Born in GA; lived in TX most of my life.   About 800 miles or so.


----------



## Manatee

Long Island NY
Home ports in the Navy were Norfolk VA and San Diego CA.  Trips ranged from Greece to the Panama Canal to Pearl Harbor.
Back to Long Island, then over to New Jersey
Four different cities in Florida
The west valley near Phoenix
Back to Florida, this time to stay.


----------



## NancyNGA

Ohio to Georgia.   About 500 miles "as the crow flies."


----------



## rkunsaw

I've moved around some but now live about 50 miles from where I was born.


----------



## IKE

Born in Kentucky and now live in Oklahoma......I'm 850 miles from where I was born.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Born in the state of NY, moved to Indiana, then to So California (Navy), then to Colorado, then to NC and now northeastern Florida, with one more move to make. That "move" could very well be back to Colorado or into southeastern Wyoming. Wife and I have to get back to some type of "Western" life that is definitely not where we now live.


----------



## Timetrvlr

I was born in southwestern New Mexico, grew up on a small farm there, then lived in Los Angeles area before immigrating to the Yukon Territory in Canada. Now we are retired in the central interior of B.C.


----------



## DaveA

Still living in the house where I was born, on the southcoast of Massachusetts.  House was built in 1921 by my grandfather. I was born in '33 while my folks were living here and have lived here all of my life excepting military service and the first 4 years after marriage.


----------



## HappyLuk

I 've moved houses many times , but city , only once, half of the world !


----------



## fmdog44

Born in Chicago area, lived in Spain then Kansas,  back to Illinois in DeKalb, Carbondale back to Chicago, Hollywood Florida back to Chi., Pascagoula, Mississippi, Galveston, Texas and  Houston, Texas then Pasadena, TX, then Webster, TX and now Houston.


----------



## Ken N Tx

fmdog44 said:


> Born in Chicago area, lived in Spain then Kansas,  back to Illinois in DeKalb, Carbondale back to Chicago, Hollywood Florida back to Chi., Pascagoula, Mississippi, Galveston, Texas and  Houston, Texas then Pasadena, TX, then Webster, TX and now Houston.


Born in Chicago, moved to suburbs then to Texas in the 80' s...u


----------



## 911

I think one of my biggest mistakes was back in 1989. I was offered a job with the FBI. I had gone through a long, lengthy process of different tests and interviews by different panels, only to turn down the job offer because I would have had to move to San Francisco and my wife wasn't having any of that. Had the offer been to stay on the east coast, she says that we would have made the move, but she is from a very close knit family, as am I, but she couldn't or wouldn't cut the cord.


----------

